# Pacman, Cali Asap undercoat revisited



## sayn3ver (Jan 9, 2010)

Pacman, 

I found two gallons of this I purchased locally a while ago that was buried in a stack of leftovers. Forgot I had it. 

Decided to try this again on some samples and a small project this weekend.

You highly recommended this product to me about 1-2 years ago?

I have to say, I'm still not sold. It doesn't dry as fast nor sand as powdery as sw wall and wood does. 

It definitely wears out sand paper fast and begins to pill. It sort of initially powders easily but after some intial strokes it stops and sort of burnishes/polishes smooth rather than sands off. Maybe I was pushing it but it's definitely not like wall and wood, bin and some of the misc waterborne lacquer undercoats that are basically ready to sand when dry. 

Pros: it sprays very nicely with an airless and finefinish tip, lays out nicely and dries down with a bit of sheen. Wall and wood does not spray on smooth nor flow out but this asap undercoat does.Becausee it doesn't sand very well it's hard to burn through it with an electric sander. It does seem to seal well and does seem make a uniform surface over patches made with 3m patch/prime filler. The lack of sanding makes this a no go however. It definitely advertises easy sanding but I don't find that to be the case. Both the first time used and now a distant second time. 

Not sure if you're still a California dealer as I haven't been on much. Just figured I'd report back.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

I think Pacman has moved on to some other things if I'm not mistaking..


----------



## NCDrywallKings (Aug 21, 2020)

*Re: Pacman*

I agree it's not really that great.


----------

